# Mac For (Windows, AMD) (Not To Sure)



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Im not sure about this one. I have a friend who had a mac computer, After problems with it, It failed on everything and decided to get rid of it. He was looking at other computer and thought he would get a Windows pc, He want to know if he can get Mac O/S for his computer now. Is it possible for him. If yes can he have it as a dual boot with his windows? (on a second Hdd).

I have looked on the Apple website and all i could find is .Mac and Mac OS X, I read the spec on them and I think there only avalable for Mac Computers. I have heard somewhere that you can for windows but im not sure. 

I have looked on Pc world and Ebuyer and Microdirect for the software but i cannot find it.

I hope you can help,

Thanks,

Jay.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You can only install it onto a mac.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

So there is no Mac O/S able to use on a Intel or AMD system?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No none but the intel macs.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

OSX will work but it is illegal to install it on anything but a Mac


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh ok, so it is a possibilty but a no go area... well i aint gonna risk it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

if he wants both, the best is to buy a new intel mac and install windows on it, but there is no installing os x on non macs. please read the sticky.


----------

